# [SOLVED] Adobe flash player with zorin



## Migs123

Hi,
I am trying zorin for the first time and it's really cool. There is a problem though in firefox browser it says that my flash player is outdated. I went to my plugins, clicked update my flash player and it brought me to the adobe download page and it asks me to download a certain version. The choices are
yum for linux
tar.gz for other linux
.rpm for other linux
apt for ubuntu 10.04
which one do i install and how?



how do you do this?

Thanks


----------



## Migs123

*Re: Adobe flash player with zorin*

Hey nevermind - all you do is go to the software center, uninstal the flash player that you have on the system, then you go browse for the flash player in the software center and install ! Voila!!

Zorin is so cool!


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Adobe flash player with zorin*

Zorin is based on Debian, so should have access to the Debian Reositories. In future you need to look for software packaged for Debian or Ubuntu, however most software should be available from the software centre or "synaptic" if it exists in Zorin.

DistroWatch.com: Zorin OS


----------

